# Hello! and a box of stuff.....



## kh0456 (Jan 21, 2014)

Hello all!

Ok, so I'll start from the beginning but keep it short.  Back around 1998/99 I think, I started buying track, cars and engines with the thought of myself and my son (who was 5 at the time) would build a small HO layout. However that never happened for one reason or another... but mainly because my son never really showed much interest (dunno... maybe it was my dream and not his?  )
So away in a box all the stuff went. Fast-forward to today. The box of stuff is still in the closet where it went back then and I got the bug to put something together. My son is now away in collage so it really is just my dream. 
I really haven't done an inventory of what I have exactly, but what I remember is I have around 20 pieces of flex track plus an assortment of other pieces of track and switch track. I have about 25 or 30 un-assembled Athearn rolling stock cars of different names and types. I bought all the rolling stock from a place that was going out of business at the time. I also have a couple Proto 2000 engines (an SD9 and an SW9) I wanted to put together some sort of a switch yard but I'm not sure now..... Plus various other engines. 

I have a room that used to be a walk in attic space that was converted to a media room with a pool table in it.... so since the pool table has gotten about as much use as the box of trains I have, that's what I'm going to use to put the layout on.... :dunno: My thought is to build a layout that can be taken apart in two sections should I want to use the pool table (like I said it hasn't been used in a while so that probably wont happen much if at all)
has anyone done something like that? I know I'm limiting myself to the types of structures and things, but that's what I have to work with.

I may have to purchase other track pieces, but I think the 20 pieces of flex should get me started in the right direction. I just need to come up with a plan. I have some track plan books I bought at the time, plus now there is so much more on the internet that I've been looking at, I'm sort in over load. 

anyway, that's my story.... it did go a bit long. 

Thanks for reading,
Keith


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You have the beginnings of a very nice layout with some
fine equipment.

As a teen I built a train layout on a pool table. But, for what
it seems you have, I think you'll want a larger layout.

Best advice, disassemble the pool table and build a layout
that will afford the most enjoyment of what you already
have, and likely will later add to.

One other thought. Look into DCC. There is much here
on the forum that will bring you up to date about it. Most
likely those unused but brand new locos can have a DCC decoder
added to them. 

Don


----------



## kh0456 (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks Don, I had thought of getting rid of the pool table, but it was a task getting it there in the first place.... its in an upstairs area. I may still do that however.

I believe at least the Proto 2000 engines I have are DCC compatible so I have been reading about that too.


----------



## kh0456 (Jan 21, 2014)

Oh.. another question I have. Since I'll be putting the rolling stock kits together should I do anything to them? I'm guessing replace the couplers with better ones?


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

While I enjoy a good game of billiards and a few cold ones, I think you will get more enjoyment from your train inventory if you create a more permanent layout on its own structure rather than using the pool table as a base. Besides you will need to access the underside to run your wiring which might be dififcult to do if it's on a pool table. As many here have stated over the years, "a layout is never done." And that is very true as you always find something to add or change along the way which will continually keep you interested and busy.


----------



## mosinRR (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm also in the process of looking at a pool table as the foundation of a layout. I however have no say in removing the dang thing. I'm personally going to use whatever is cheap at the home improvement store to create a flat surface. My pool table is just over 4'x8' so with the help of sawhorses or whatever is laying around I could go bigger and do a T or other design. 

So yeah the pool table isn't great in the long run but for just starting it should help figure things out. Just the way I'm looking at it.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Keith

Yes, you probably will want to change out to Kadee 
couplers if the kits come with Horn Hook. You'll have
to inspect the locos to see what they have also.

Install body mount couplers. The most preferred are
the Kadee #148 'whisker' type. The Kadee #5 is just
as good, but uses a brass 'box' for centering. A tad
more difficult to install.

You'll want to get the Kadee INSULATED coupler gauge
to make certain all couplers have the same height.

Is there a DCC controller in your inventory? You'll need
that. Most recommended are Digitrax and NCE. You say
the locos are DCC compatible. Not sure how they define that.
They could be DC but you can plug in a DCC decoder. You'll
have to check the manual that came with them to know
for certain.

So you'll be prepared, you'll need a small Weller Soldering
iron, resin flux and solder. A cheap Harbor Freight
Multimeter will come in handy very often.

Check for electrical supply stores. You'll need quite a bit
of stranded wire, in various colors. For example, red, green,
and black for turnout motors. Black and White for
your DCC Buss. Possibly Blue and Yellow for lights.
18 gauge will be sufficient for most runs.

Those are just some thought starters for you.

My brother simply took apart his pool table to make room.
Is yours capable of disassembly?

Don


----------



## timlange3 (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi Keith, I too have a pool table in the train room. My railroad is on a shelf about 57" off the floor, it does not interfere with the pool table usage. Here is an idea for you, http://hogrr.blogspot.com/ , this would give you some modular type construction, short reaches, and large radius turns.


----------



## kh0456 (Jan 21, 2014)

Don, again thanks for the help and tips. I'll check to see what the locos have but will look into getting the #148 's for the cars. The two proto's I have say on the box that they are DCC compatible with the installation of the module... I'll check that as well. The other locos I have are just DC I'm sure, but will need to take everything out of the "mystery box"....  Its like a time capsule. I could take the pool table apart, but I'm still thinking of things to do on that. I realize it isn't the best, but like mosinRR was getting at, it will get me in the game. However, if the pool table was removed I'd probably have a space around 15 feet X 10 feet to play around with..... wow...

Tim, very cool layout and gives me even more to think about.... LOL!


----------

